# Epson Stylus NX 420 ink issue



## raerie81 (Oct 27, 2011)

I started having trouble yesterday when my printer will only use the red ink. I really just want to print in black ink. I am having a hard time finding the option to change that. I've gone through the setup and received no option. 

Please help!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

If you mean that only the magenta ink is printing, the other inks may have a blockage of dried-up ink inside the printer's ink-delivery system. You should try running the cleaning utility which is built into the printer driver in the "maintenance" section. You may have to run it several times to clear the blockage.

Some printers cannot be configured to print using just black, but look for an option called "greyscale" in the printer driver's settings. However, if what you are printing is already black (eg text), the printer will automatically only use black ink so you don't need to change any settings for that.


----------

